# Mercury ZipCycle



## BikeWizard (Mar 11, 2019)

View attachment 962725
Are these worth buying and fixing?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2019)

link not working...


----------



## BikeWizard (Mar 11, 2019)

bricycle said:


> link not working...



I had to post it twice.  Don't know what's going on.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2019)

hmmm kinda kool, must be friction drive. 30-35C.C.'s maybe?


----------



## BikeWizard (Mar 11, 2019)

bricycle said:


> hmmm kinda kool, must be friction drive. 30-35C.C.'s maybe?



Yeah it's  friction drive, don't know the cc.  On the fence whether to make an offer.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2019)

Is it under a grand?


----------



## BikeWizard (Mar 11, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Is it under a grand?



Way,wayyy under...


----------

